#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  13 - 14 апрля Медитации с Ламой Джонанг

## Kirill M

Буддийская традиция "Джонанг"

13 и 14 апреля 2013г.
13.04.13 - центр Шамбала - 18-00 - 21-00 Медитация с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо - стоимость 300р. (ул. Марксисская 9, м. Пролетарская).
14.04.13 - центр Джоананг - 18-00 -21-00 Медитация с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо (ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн 113, 2 этаж, м. Партизанская).

www.jonangpa.ru

----------

